# Staining Support



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

This is pretty simple and not new to anyone, but I just thought I'd pass it on. I know you can buy the supports, but I was in a hurry. I was staining the bottom side of a small outdoor table and I needed something to rest it on so I could do the top. I had a couple of short lengths of plastic corner bead that I ran across on the underside. Worked great for in a pinch.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

A good idea.

Today I used some soft drink bottle caps.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

I have an 1/8" piece of plywood that I drove furniture tacks through. Then I flipped it over so the points of the tacks were facing up. Then I can place the wood I'm staining on the ends of the tacks. The points are real sharp and I've never seen a mark on anything I've stained.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Or....

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...26839&store=595&view=detail&nValue=4294715660

Just remove the large nails


----------

